# Chocolate Lab



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Are there any lab owners out there? I have some questions about the upkeep of their coat and skin. We recently got a 2 yr old ch. lab, and she seems to have some dandruff. I gave her a bath and about a week later she didn't have her pleasant fresh smell. Is this due to her oily coat? How often can you bathe labs and is the dry skin normal or should I get some shampoo treatment? This is my first lab and was looking for some advice on their upkeep. Dad come across her and we are going to make a detection dog out of her. I tell you one thing, she is about the sweetest lil dog I've ever met and my kids just love her.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got several labs of all colors. Personally, I think people bathe their dogs too often. The best thing I've found for a Lab is to groom properly. That includes a finger tip massage, down on the skin, in the opposite direction of the hair growth. That breaks lose any dead skin, releases the natural oils and brings those oils to the surface. We feed Nutro to all our working dogs and when groomed properly, we just don't have the skin problems I hear so much about. Our handlers are taught;

1. From tail to head, opposite the growth of the hair, use the finger tips to down on the skin.

2. Brush against the grain of the hair. Removes loose hair, dead skin cells etc.

3. Brush with the grain of the hair, puts hair back in place.

4 rub down coat with palms of the hands. Distributes the natural oils to the hair, makes them shine like a new penny.

Give it a try, daily, for at least 2 weeks and see if you don't see improvement. Doesn't cost you anything, the dog will enjoy it and it takes 10 minutes tops. Gives a good opportunity to do do those health checkpoints as well.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree a zillion percent with David........ and especially the part about how that regular handling from top to bottom reveals potential health issues FAST.

I would add salmon oil and vitamin E to the diet, too. It's beneficial, period, with a side bonus of coat and skin improvement. (You mentioned dandruff.)

She may have been on a bad diet, which manifests often in the skin and coat.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Personal I don't really think her odor is that bad, just smell like shes been outside. She comes in and visits often and sleeps in her crate in the house at night. Its actually my WIFE :wink: who was complaining about her smell in the house, of course she is pregnant and picks up on smells and I don't know what will bother her. Thanks for the advice and I'm going to try it. I'll share this info with my wife and maybe me and the dog will stay out of trouble. So I can please her how often is too often to bathe the lab? Women, gotta love em!  You know what they say, if mama aint happy aint nobody happy!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Thanks for the replies. Personal I don't really think her odor is that bad, just smell like shes been outside. She comes in and visits often and sleeps in her crate in the house at night. Its actually my WIFE :wink: who was complaining about her smell in the house, of course she is pregnant and picks up on smells and I don't know what will bother her. Thanks for the advice and I'm going to try it. I'll share this info with my wife and maybe me and the dog will stay out of trouble. So I can please her how often is too often to bathe the lab? Women, gotta love em!  You know what they say, if mama aint happy aint nobody happy!


If you use water only, or the mildest possible vet shampoo, then you can bathe more often. Stripping natural oils with strong shampoo is the big problem, I think. And shampoo for humans is bad because of the completely different pH.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Connie, would puppy shampoo be ok, is that mild enough or something weaker?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Connie, would puppy shampoo be ok, is that mild enough or something weaker?


That sounds perfect to me! And it's good to dilute all shampoos first, rather than squirting it directly on the fur/skin, and also important to rinse off all residue.

Shampoo is not natural to dogs, obviously, but I've learned (when it's necessary) just to get the mildest and dilute it in a pitcher of water before pouring it on....... as well as thorough rinsing.

One thing that is throwing me: Why would puppies need a bath?  I've never heard of puppy shampoo.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Why would puppies need a bath? Surely you must be joking! :lol: 

Puppy or Neem oil shampoo is what I use when I bathe mine, which isn't often - usually only if they've been to the lake or rolling in things.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Why would puppies need a bath? Surely you must be joking! :lol:
> 
> Puppy or Neem oil shampoo is what I use when I bathe mine, which isn't often - usually only if they've been to the lake or rolling in things.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

 I admit that I was picturing tiny newborns getting dunked in a bucket o' suds.

OK...... PUPPY! Not PUPPY! I get it. The size that rolls in things! :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Or like last night, my new pup had a boo boo and peed in his crate and stunk up my truck as well as himself. I came right home and washed his crate and gave him a bath! Luckily he hasn't poopied in it yet, we are still in the process of crate training. Overall he is doing well though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I get it! I am brain-dead.

I really was picturing the size of puppy that is still being bathed by his mother.  

I have NO IDEA why the idea of "puppy" didn't go beyond that, today, in this particular dead brain.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

:lol: Thats ok, we forgive ya!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Years ago, as a younger and cockier dog handler, the colonel asked to ride with me one evening. So with Fido in the back, the colonel got in the front seat. As we settled in, he looked at me and said: What about that smell? I just looked at him and said; Don't worry colonel, he'll get used to it as we drive. 

My point, dogs are dogs, while they certainly don't stink or at least shouldn't, they aren't a rose garden. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Would I shock the world if I admit that my, almost. 3 yr old GSD has never had a bath?
He's in the house aprox one hour in the evening, otherwise he's an outside dog.
I brush him daily. Rubdowns as David commented on.
I hose him off after swimming but no soap. 
Also, as per David, he isn't a rose garden but nothing I would consider offensive.
My terriers would get bathed after a hunting trip because of the fleas that are often found in the critter holes. Other then that, they were house dogs that were brushed daily.
Trust me! If any of my dogs smelled, I'd hear about it!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

jay, i think it's an individual dog thing. last spring when i competed in the trial in arizona, i washed out my dog's crate and gave him a bath. we left for the trial the next day. the day after that, my dog was already starting to stink again. all he did was stay in his freshly cleaned crate for two days and he stunk. no rolling around in dirt. no frolicking in the woods. just laying in his crate. i had to buy some smell good spray crap (because he was living with us in the hotel room) and spray it on him once a day.

i don't really care 51 weeks out of the year because he stays outside and i am constantly putting air fresheners in the patrol car, but that one week of hotel living is hell on the nose...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Another plus for a good diet! It does wonders for dog odor! :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Another plus for a good diet! It does wonders for dog odor! :lol:


yeah, because the nutro high energy that i've fed ALL of my dogs is only bad for my current dog :roll:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Dumb question...what brushes are best for grooming against the grain of the hair? My Fuminator might be a bit too stimulating....


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody, probably a rake.

Tim, roll your eyes all you want, but did you ever stop and think that your current dog _might_ just be allergic to something in the food that could be causing the odor problem? The food itself is not necessarily 'bad,' but _something_ (and it might not even BE the food) isn't agreeing with your dog's system. Just a thought. :wink: You shouldn't have to be constantly putting air fresheners in your car, or spraying the dog with air freshener 2 days after a bath. 

Jak spends probably 90% of his time outside, and he doesn't smell. His last bath with shampoo was in the spring. He's been sprayed off a few times after getting in the lake and the ocean (to wash off duck poo and salt), and he's gotten wet due to rain a few times, but that's about it. You'd never guess if you didn't know, though; I'm always getting comments on how clean his coat feels and how he lacks the smell of dog.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i forgot that the sun rises and sets by jak and all other dogs are anomallies. i'll try to remember that next time...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Dumb question...what brushes are best for grooming against the grain of the hair? My Fuminator might be a bit too stimulating....


I think the Furminator is maybe doing too good a job on the dog in your signature photo.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In my opinion, a brush with bristles about an inch long and stiff. The furminator is good for removing heavy coat, particularly when they are blowing one. The finger tips on the skin though are really great for keeping them clean and smelling fresh as a, well..........., a clean dog.

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> i forgot that the sun rises and sets by jak and all other dogs are anomallies. i'll try to remember that next time...


Tim, stop being childish and defensive, and read what I wrote again. Your dog's problem has nothing to do with Jak, or any of the other dogs on this board. Take out the part of my post where I talked about Jak (which really was not even directed towards you, but rather was to continue the discussion about bathing - hence the new paragraph) and the point I was trying to make is still there. If your dog smells as you have said he does, something is not right. He _could_ have an allergy to something either in his food or in his environment, and it would be worth checking into, IMO. Or you could just smile and be happy with your stinky dog. I really don't care; I was just trying to point out something that you might not have thought of. No need to get your panties in a wad over it. 





> I think the Furminator is maybe doing too good a job on the dog in your signature photo.


I think you're right, Connie!  :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question...what brushes are best for grooming against the grain of the hair? My Fuminator might be a bit too stimulating....
> ...


That is my cat three weeks after I got the Furminator. Too stimulating for heavy use on Annie, that cat really dug it....ergo, bald cat. Sound nerves on that cat, can't believe she let me get the Furminator blade on her nose and eyes like that. TOUGH. Fight drive, that one has.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Years ago, as a younger and cockier dog handler, the colonel asked to ride with me one evening. So with Fido in the back, the colonel got in the front seat. As we settled in, he looked at me and said: What about that smell? I just looked at him and said; Don't worry colonel, he'll get used to it as we drive.



Nothing to add to this discussion except this story. One day at briefing my dog was licking his (well you know). The Lt. who had a hate-hate relationship with me looked over at the dog and said, I wish I could do that. 

I replied, Go ahead, he wont mind. Which explains, in part why it took me 18 years to make sergeant.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> David Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago, as a younger and cockier dog handler, the colonel asked to ride with me one evening. So with Fido in the back, the colonel got in the front seat. As we settled in, he looked at me and said: What about that smell? I just looked at him and said; Don't worry colonel, he'll get used to it as we drive.
> ...


 :lol: Okay, I laughed out loud in my office at that one. WELL DONE LOU.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> > i forgot that the sun rises and sets by jak and all other dogs are anomallies. i'll try to remember that next time...
> 
> 
> Tim, stop being childish and defensive, and read what I wrote again. Your dog's problem has nothing to do with Jak, or any of the other dogs on this board. Take out the part of my post where I talked about Jak (which really was not even directed towards you, but rather was to continue the discussion about bathing - hence the new paragraph) and the point I was trying to make is still there. If your dog smells as you have said he does, something is not right. He _could_ have an allergy to something either in his food or in his environment, and it would be worth checking into, IMO. Or you could just smile and be happy with your stinky dog. I really don't care; I was just trying to point out something that you might not have thought of. No need to get your panties in a wad over it.
> ...


i forgive you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oops, double post!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Would I shock the world if I admit that my, almost. 3 yr old GSD has never had a bath?


I know what you mean. My dogs get actual scheduled baths once in the late spring to get out the last of their winter coat and probably one or two others (depending on the dog) tops if they get into something really nasty. Like last spring, I found this neat little conservation area of a good 500 acres at least. Little did I know it was called Turkey Lake because the University of Missouri turkey research farm drained into it. Didn't realize this until the dogs had gotten themselves almost head to toe in muck. Can't believe I didn't throw up out the window driving home, even with all the windows rolled down. :-& Blech...even then, they only get a mild oatmeal based shampoo. I have never bathed the ferret either. Got him wet occasionally, but that's about it and he isn't particularly musky. People bath their pets too much.


----------

